# Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?



## Blaubaer (13. Februar 2009)

*Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

Hallo!

Da mir meine 260GTX irgendwie doch zu laut ist, spiele ich z.Z mit dem Gedanken mir ein Wasserkühlungssystem eben nur für die Grafikkarte zuzulegen. Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee, würde es mehr Sinn machen dann gleich das ganze System "unter Wasser zu setzen"?

Da ich mich mit Wasserkühlungen nur wenig auskenne, bräuchte ich Beratung was die einzelnen Teile angeht, am besten gleich eine ganze Zusammenstellung!

Ich danke euch schon im Vorraus für eure Hilfe und bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

also wenn es nur um die lautstärke geht und die anderen kühler leise sind dann reicht es nur die graka zu kühlen
hast du dir schon ein paar guides und so durchgelesen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

Ab einem gewissen Punkt wird es fast unmöglich, eine High-End Grafikkarte ohne Wasserkühlung noch leiser zu bekommen - aber die Kosten sind auch entsprechend. Da man die komplette Grundausstattung so oder so braucht und ein Grafikkartenkomplettkühler mit das teuerste ist, würde ich zumindest die CPU mit aufnehmen.
Nur GTX260 würde ich auf rund 200-250€ schätzen, zusätzlich die CPU zu kühlen, ohne dass es lauter wird, macht 50-60€ Aufpreis.


----------



## nemetona (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

ich empfehle dir, neben der GPU mind. die CPU mit in die Wasserkühlung einzubinden, damit hättest du die beiden größten Hitzequellen im Rechner unter Wasser, und den Rest im PC reicht ein leichter Luftzug durch das Case.

Schau dir mal den Thread mit den Beispielkonfigurationen in meiner Signatur an.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Sh33p82 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*



> Nur GTX260 würde ich auf rund 200-250€ schätzen, zusätzlich die CPU zu kühlen, ohne dass es lauter wird, macht 50-60€ Aufpreis.



Würde dir auch dazu raten für den "geringen" Aufpreis gleich die CPU mit zu kühlen, weil es erstens sinnvoller ist und zweitens wirst du es eh wollen, wenn du erstmal in den Genuss gekommen bist!!!


----------



## Blaubaer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

Das dachte ich mir auch schon, dass es sich lohnen würde gleich die CPU mitzukühlen, denke das würde ich dann auch gleich machen...

Allerdings würde ich das mit der Wakü nur dann durchziehen wenn ich alles gerade wegen Lan-Partys intern "verpacken" könnte, ich habe aber meine Zweifel ob das bei einem CM 690 so einfach wird!

Ich will dann eher schon in die "Silent-Richtung" damit endlich Ruhe ist!


----------



## Sh33p82 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

Also ich würde dir mindestens einen Triple Radi empfehlen, damit bekommst du dann schon einiges an Ruhe geboten, aber ob du den in deinem Gehäuse unterbringen kannst kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten! Da musst du mal nachmessen, oder welche Fragen, die dieses Gehäuse mit WaKü in Betrieb haben!!
Wenn du richtig Silent werden willst solltest du zu nem Mora oder Evo greifen, den wirst du dann aber nur an der äusseren Gehäusewand anbringen können!
Oder du stellst ihn seperat, es gibt ja glücklicherweise Schnellkupplungen, somit läufst du auf ner LAN zwar einmal mehr, aber das wird dich schon nicht umbringen!!


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*



> Allerdings würde ich das mit der Wakü nur dann durchziehen wenn ich alles gerade wegen Lan-Partys intern "verpacken" könnte


Das Argument zieht nicht. Ich habe einen Airplex Evo 1080 (9fach radiator) und kann damit leichter/besser auf Lans als mit einem internen System, weil ich ihn mit Schnellkupplungen verbaut habe.

Deshalb muss ich nicht soviel Gewicht auf einmal schleppen.


----------



## Blaubaer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

Das das Mitterlweile so einfach mit den externen Radiatoren ist wusste ich nicht, ich dachte das sei der "Transportklotz Nummer 1" 

Wenn ihr alle sagt das sei kein Problem, bin ich jetzt auch für Vorschläge mit externem Radiator offen!

Welche Größe sollte das Teil denn haben? Reicht nicht ein externer 3-er?


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

Naja, wenn du die Kohle hast, würde ich gleich einen 9er Radi nehmen. Ist vielleicht momentan etwas oversized, dafür müssen die Lüfter nur extremst langsam drehen (300-400u/min reichen). Im IDealfall lässt du sie mit einem Aquaero per Wassertempertur einschalten. Ergo würden sie z.B. erst ab 32° überhaupt erst anspringen. 
Mit einem Triple ginge dieser Semi-passiv Betrieb nicht. Zudem musst du damit NIE wieder Sorgen um deine Kühlleistung machen. Und der radi ist ja eine einmalige Investition, da er nicht verschleisst und sehr viele Jahre hält.


----------



## Blaubaer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

"Die Kohle" - Da sprichst du das gerade wohl größte Problem an!

Aktuell hätte ich ca. 400€ zu Verfügung, was nach "nemetona's" Besispielkonfigurationen auf das "CPU & GPU Midrange Kit" hinauslaufen würde...


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*

Da würde ich lieber gleich den Mora pro kaufen und nicht den Cuplex HD, sondern den Heatkiller 3.0. Die Pumpe durch eine Aquastream XT ersetzen und erstmal nur 3 Lüfter auf den Mora. 

Wenn du bei der Aquatuning.de Rabatt Aktion teilnimmst, passt das sogar vom Geld her.

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=580593


----------



## TcKiller (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*



Blaubaer schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch schon, dass es sich lohnen würde gleich die CPU mitzukühlen, denke das würde ich dann auch gleich machen...
> 
> Allerdings würde ich das mit der Wakü nur dann durchziehen wenn ich alles gerade wegen Lan-Partys intern "verpacken" könnte, ich habe aber meine Zweifel ob das bei einem CM 690 so einfach wird!
> 
> Ich will dann eher schon in die "Silent-Richtung" damit endlich Ruhe ist!




Also ich habe das selbe gehäuse wie und ich habe mir einen dual radi eingebaut ohne probs. Ein 360radi geht auch rein wenn du halt die oberen 2 laufwerk schächte frei lässt dann passt auch ein 360er rein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für Grafikkarte?*



Blaubaer schrieb:


> "Die Kohle" - Da sprichst du das gerade wohl größte Problem an!
> 
> Aktuell hätte ich ca. 400€ zu Verfügung, was nach "nemetona's" Besispielkonfigurationen auf das "CPU & GPU Midrange Kit" hinauslaufen würde...



Bei deinen Ansprüchen würde ich vom CPU-only-Silent-Kit ausgehen, den Radiator gegen ein 9-fach Modell und den CPU-Kühler gegen die günstigere LC Ausführung tauschen. Noch einen Grakakühler dazu und du solltest knapp unter 400€ liegen.


----------

